# Crollo totale Macron, Le Pen vicina come mai.



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

A pochissimi giorni dal primo turno delle presidenziali francesi l'ultimo sondaggio del canale televisivo di notizie BFM TV mostra il continuo crollo di Macron.
*Le Pen è ora a solo 5 punti percentuali di distanza con un margine di errore di oltre il 3% per il sondaggio.
Mai successo dopo le scorse elezioni europee quando Macron perse clamorosamente.

Al secondo turno viene dato vincente di poco al 52,5% ma ci sono variabili da considerare

Macron e il governo corrono ai ripari: alle elezioni potranno andare anche i positivi al covid, basterà una mascherina.
Con i flussi attuali potrebbeo esserci circa 500.000 positivi*

Non solo possono spostare l'esito finale, bensì questa misura tende a rasserenare la popolazione più adulta che potrebbe disertae le urne ancora per questioni pandemiche oltre che per disillusione nei partiti.

L'anno scorso le elezioni amministrative hanno visto un boom storico per la Francia di persone che hanno boicottato il voto.

*Le Pen ora ci crede davvero e chiama a raccolta anche la nipote in politica con cui ha litigato da anni.
I due anni di pandemia avevano fatto perdere un po' di visibilità al Fronte Nazionale, tuttavia il presidente ha bruciato tutto il vantaggio.

La destra unita vincerebbe nettamente, ma sono venuti fuori altri due candidati che si dicono ancora più a destra di Le Pen in particolare Zemmour che però si espone dicendo che al secondo turno dovrebbero unirsi per spodestare Macron
Anche dei politici del partito repubblicano dichiarano che voterebbero Le Pen al secondo turno, cosa che rompe il tabù perchè per anni hanno preferito far vincere l'avversario piuttosto che lei*

Socialisti impresentabili ancora una volta, repubblicani di centro-destra appena in doppia cifra, tiene bene il solito comunista Melenchon


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

si prospetta un mese di aprile caldissimo tra primo e secondo turno

già quando Francia e Italia videro la vittoria alle europee dei partiti fuori dal potere fu una botta forte, tuttavia poi grazie ad altri paesi fanno il mischione europeista e mandano all'opposizione quelli che hanno vinto.

alle politiche nazionali non puoi fare così, chi vince governa in Francia (in Italia purtroppo no...)

Macron e tutto il sistema saranno pronti a tutto, se cade la Francia l'Europa politica viene azzoppata
mi aspetto che venga strumentalizzata qualsiasi cosa, a partire dall'Ucraina


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

*Philippe, primo ministro scelto da Macron fino al 2020 e storico volto del centro-destra:

"Le Pen può vincere al secondo turno"*


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2022)

Non si sa come facciano questi delinquenti a prendere ancora tutti 'sti voti


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Non si sa come facciano questi delinquenti a prendere ancora tutti 'sti voti


perchè Macron fa a livello nazionale come De Luca e Emiliano da noi, ci trovi di tutto dentro a quelli che lo appoggiano
i socialisti sono vaporizzati, almeno quelli non scappati da lui, e i repubblicani fanno scelte assurde castrandosi


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> A pochissimi giorni dal primo turno delle presidenziali francesi l'ultimo sondaggio del canale televisivo di notizie BFM TV mostra il continuo crollo di Macron.
> *Le Pen è ora a solo 5 punti percentuali di distanza con un margine di errore di oltre il 3% per il sondaggio.
> Mai successo dopo le scorse elezioni europee quando Macron perse clamorosamente.
> 
> ...


Impossibile che vinca la le pen, al ballotaggio tutti gli elettori degli altri candidati sia di dx che di sx voteranno in massa Macron, la le pen fa ancora paura.. certo che passare dal 33% del 2017% al 45% del 2022 non sarebbe male.
In un modo o nel altro la le pen non la faranno mai vincere, troppo filo putin ed anti ue..


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Impossibile che vinca la le pen, al ballotaggio tutti gli elettori degli altri candidati sia di dx che di sx voteranno in massa Macron, la le pen fa ancora paura..


prima era così, ora non c'è più quel clima.
la gente non va più in massa al voto, l'anno scorso Macron ha perso nelle regioni, poi Le Pen si è molto normalizzata rispetto a prima tanto che sta attirando sia il popolo sia certi politici del centro-destra
gli anni di covid hanno cambiato la politica francese

Zemmour fa ancora più paura, infatti l'hanno bombardato da quando si è candidato più di lei.

al secondo turno può farcela veramente


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

*anche Attali, noto ex banchiere e globalista di goveno, oggi ammette con un lungo post:*

"*Pochi vogliono riconoscere che la rielezione di Emmanuel Macron è tutt'altro che certa, e quella di Marine Le Pen è perfettamente possibile. 

Per almeno quattro motivi:*

*Nessun presidente è stato rieletto senza convivenza o dopo un mandato di 5 anni o se è stato eletto la prima volta che si è candidato. Emmanuel Macron soddisfa queste tre condizioni.*
*Almeno due candidati considerati eletti in anticipo, (Valéry Giscard d'Estaing e Lionel Jospin), sono stati battuti di sorpresa, vale a dire dall'astensione del suo campo.*
*Dopo il nulla osta, di cui Emmanuel Macron ha beneficiato nel 2017, può arrivare il duro, contro di lui; poiché la Convenzione è venuta dopo l'Assemblea Costituente. L'alleanza di tutti contro l'uscente può, ancora una volta, giocare a pieno. E avere successo.*
*Il discorso di estrema destra non è più demonizzato. Mentre cinque anni fa Marine Le Pen è apparsa come un'estremista incompetente, oggi si atteggia a esperta moderata; più accettabile, più legittimo, più ragionevole di Eric Zemmour, che fa da contraltare e attira loro voci moderate."*


----------



## Djici (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> A pochissimi giorni dal primo turno delle presidenziali francesi l'ultimo sondaggio del canale televisivo di notizie BFM TV mostra il continuo crollo di Macron.
> *Le Pen è ora a solo 5 punti percentuali di distanza con un margine di errore di oltre il 3% per il sondaggio.
> Mai successo dopo le scorse elezioni europee quando Macron perse clamorosamente.
> 
> ...


Marion non è la sua figlia. E la figlia del fratello di Marine.
Per me rimane impensabile una vittoria di Marine. O di Zemmour.
Ci sarà la solita super coalizione di tutti contro loro.
E il solito tam tam mediatico... con radio e televisioni, attori, cantanti, umoristi e sportivi che non faranno altro che spingere Macron.

Così a memoria (quindi e facile sbagliare)
Direi che il padre non fosse nemmeno arrivato a 20% contro Chirac nel 2002 e Marine non era arrivata a 35% nel 2017. Cifre del secondo turno.

Passare dal 35% al 50%+1 voto mi sembra impossibile.
E ricordatevi che nel 2017 ci sono stati gli episodi del Bataclan che di certo hanno aiutato l'estrema destra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> A pochissimi giorni dal primo turno delle presidenziali francesi l'ultimo sondaggio del canale televisivo di notizie BFM TV mostra il continuo crollo di Macron.
> *Le Pen è ora a solo 5 punti percentuali di distanza con un margine di errore di oltre il 3% per il sondaggio.
> Mai successo dopo le scorse elezioni europee quando Macron perse clamorosamente.
> 
> ...


Il sistema francese è fatto apposta per evitare che FN/RN vinca.
Non mi farei troppe "speranze"...


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Marion non è la sua figlia. E la figlia del fratello di Marine.
> 
> E ricordatevi che nel 2017 ci sono stati gli episodi del Bataclan che di certo hanno aiutato l'estrema destra.


nel 2017 non c'era il malcontento di oggi contro Macron, poi sono usciti i gilet gialli e tutte le proteste. 

sì certo, nipote.
ho sbagliato a scrivere


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il sistema francese è fatto apposta per evitare che FN/RN vinca.
> Non mi farei troppe "speranze"...


se una persona potente come Attali oggi si è scomodata a postare sul suo sito ufficiale una lunga analisi, di cui ho riportato solo una parte, evidentemente la situazione è a serio rischio
poi magari non ce la fa, ma il rischio è concretissimo come mai
ci sono ancora un numero rilevante di indecisi, deve stare attenta a non sbagliare niente Le Pen


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

alcuni dei punti dei programmi


*programma Macron:*

-far scendere la disoccupazione al 5%, livello disoccupazione frizionale

-autarchia agricola

-transizione ecologica

-aumento spesa militare

-eliminazione canone tv pubblica

-costruzione di 6 reattori nucleari di nuova generazione

-costruzione di 50 parchi eolici

-riforma agenzie del lavoro

-aumento età pensionabile a 65 anni

-calo tasse di successione e famiglie/coppie conviventi

-primato europeo nell'idrogeno verde entro il 2030

-taglio tasse sull'elettricità

-neutralità dal carbonio entro 2050

-forti investimenti sull'industria farmacologica

-no alla depenalizzazione cannabis

-produrre mascherine per covid in Francia

-continuare con green pass e vaccinazioni

-puntare sugli alloggi collettivi, per risparmiare e inquinare meno

-500 euro come supporto ai disoccupati per fare formazione 15-20 settimanali

-pensione minima a 1.000 euro

-continuare a permettere di indossare il velo islamico





*programma Le Pen*

-legge per vietare il velo islamico in luoghi pubblici

-rimpatrio degli immigrati clandestini

-rimpatrio anche degli stranieri condannati per scontare la condanna nel paese di origine

-fine dello ius soli e addirittura nessuna cittadinanza automatica anche dopo il matrimonio

-per emigrare in Francia si dovrà passare per forza dalle ambasciate e consolati esteri

-legge per legittima difesa delle forze dell'ordine

-riforma regime carcerario con eliminazione degli sconti di pena, costruire migliaia di carceri invece

-eliminazione delle sanzioni alla Russia

-nazionalizzare le autostrade

-costruzione di 3 reattori nucleari di nuova generazione

-forti investimenti in sanità

-serrata lotta all'evasione fiscale

-aumento salario minimo

-privatizzare la tv pubblica, oltre a togliere il canone

-pensione con 40 anni di lavoro a partire da 60 anni

-stop al ricongiungimento familiare

-boicottare gli stati che ospitano e finanziano terroristi

-riduzione parlamentari

-fermare maternità surrogata

- eliminazione green pass e vaccinazioni obbligatorie

-rimborso dei test covid a chi è costretto a farli

-no depenalizzazione cannabis

-abbassare le tasse per gli alimenti biologici

-investire nelle auto a idrogeno

-ridurre tasse sul prezzo del carburante

-chiudere associazioni religiose pericolose per la comunità

-sostegno alla disoccupazione

-controllo confini con autorità

-riforma giustizia civile e penale


----------



## Djici (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alcuni dei punti dei programmi
> 
> 
> *programma Macron:*
> ...


E già un bene leggere queste cose prima di andare a votare però se non sai COME pagheranno tutto quello che hanno promesso allora serve a poco.
Pure io potrei fare una lista chilometrica di cose che farei come presidente ma alla fine non saprei come rientrare da tutte quelle spese .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2022)

Macron vinse le elezioni al ballottaggio con più del 60% cinque anni fa. Beh, penso proprio che stavolta prenderà moooooooolto di meno e dubito che la gente, con tutti questi problemi, pensi ancora una volta alle cavolate ideologiche. E lo stesso partito repubblicano ci penserà due volte prima di riappoggiare Macron, mossa che li ha fatti crollare di brutto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alcuni dei punti dei programmi
> 
> 
> *programma Macron:*
> ...


Programmi diversi ma simili per aleatorietà..manca giusto la pace nel mondo.. questa politica fatta di slogan è insopportabile.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> prima era così, ora non c'è più quel clima.
> la gente non va più in massa al voto, l'anno scorso Macron ha perso nelle regioni, poi Le Pen si è molto normalizzata rispetto a prima tanto che sta attirando sia il popolo sia certi politici del centro-destra
> gli anni di covid hanno cambiato la politica francese
> 
> ...


no, zemmour fa meno paura sia perchè nei sondaggi è crollato e sia perchè, mi pare di aver letto qualcosa su twitter, è più ben visto lui della le pen nei repubblicani


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Aprile 2022)

Le Pen sarebbe un disastro


----------



## Albijol (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alcuni dei punti dei programmi
> 
> 
> *programma Macron:*
> ...


Mai seguita la politica dei mangialumache ma vedo che tutti e due vogliono abolire il canone....da noi l'hanno messo in bolletta, un po' di invidia mi viene.


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> no, zemmour fa meno paura sia perchè nei sondaggi è crollato e sia perchè, mi pare di aver letto qualcosa su twitter, è più ben visto lui della le pen nei repubblicani


confondi causa con effetto, è crollato proprio perchè fa paura e l'hanno demolito dal primo momento.
poi ci sono delle dichiarazioni che ha toppato pure lui, ma la gran parte dipende dalla demonizzazione del sistema.
sugli immigrati è estremo proprio, vuole un ministero specifico per le espulsioni ed altre cose così.
quindi Le Pen si è riposizionata sembrando più moderata per attirare più voti del centro-destra


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> . E lo stesso partito repubblicano ci penserà due volte prima di riappoggiare Macron, mossa che li ha fatti crollare di brutto.


infatti il partito repubblicano partiva come lo sfidante principale di Macron, specie dopo le elezioni amministrative, invece viene dato all'11% contro il 15% dei comunisti...
la scorsa volta non andarono al ballottaggio perchè si intestardirono con il candidato sbagliato e quello migliore si è ritirato nelle primarie, ora a stento in doppia cifra con fuga degli elettori
hanno cambiato il nome del partito anni fa, ma i disastri restano...incredibile steccare sempre quando i socialisti sono scomparsi dopo Hollande


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Le Pen sarebbe un disastro


disastro per chi ?
80% dei punti di programma si trovano in partiti del centro-destra in vari paesi europei, oltre che in quello repubblicano americano
poi ci sono una serie di cose che dette così chiaro siano ideali però difficili da realizzare ed alcune molto divisive.
se guardi il manifesto del 2017 è più moderata ora


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Aprile 2022)

Le Pen continuatamente data in crescita.
Ahimè credo che sia la solita strategia dei soliti noti per mettere paura ai francesi e ricompattare il popolo francese in chiave anti MLP e portare i francesi a votare Macron in massa al ballottaggio.. stessa cosa successe quando nacquero le sardine: scongiurare la vittoria Borgonzoni nella rossa ER


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Aprile 2022)

Ho visto un sondaggio ieri che davano macron-lepen al ballottaggio praticamente a 51%-49%. Visto il margine d errore li davano alla pari.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ho visto un sondaggio ieri che davano macron-lepen al ballottaggio praticamente a 51%-49%. Visto il margine d errore li davano alla pari.


La Le Pen è nelle ultime settimane è data non sotto al 46%, c'è un sito che riporta tutti i sondaggi ma non credo di poterlo linkare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Le Pen continuatamente data in crescita.
> Ahimè credo che sia la solita strategia dei soliti noti per mettere paura ai francesi e ricompattare il popolo francese in chiave anti MLP e portare i francesi a votare Macron in massa al ballottaggio.. stessa cosa successe quando nacquero le sardine: scongiurare la vittoria Borgonzoni nella rossa ER



E' così. Per me è impossibile che Macron perda.

Ma non sono Adani, posso sbagliare


----------



## Dexter (7 Aprile 2022)

Ma che le seguite a fare ste elezioni...É come se in Italia il PD perdesse...non accadrà mai, perderebbero in troppi la comoda poltrona da zecca. Ma soprattutto volete torni il fascismo, il nazismo, Hitler Mussolini e faccetta nera con LePen? Bisogna scongiurare il pericolo , e anche i francesi lo sanno...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ho visto un sondaggio ieri che davano macron-lepen al ballottaggio praticamente a 51%-49%. Visto il margine d errore li davano alla pari.


Macron ormai è odiato da tantissimi. Al ballottaggio in molti si sbizzarriranno a votargli contro. Poi, il fatto che ci sia l'estremista Zemmour rende "buona" perfino la Lepen. Il rischio che perda è veramente altissimo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Aprile 2022)

Ecco un riassunto dei sondaggi! Non so se si possono postare immagini del genere, nel caso chiedo scusa ai mod ma mi sembrava un bello strumento per farsi un'idea


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2022)

credo che Lepen stia pescando ultimi di centro-destra, non a caso il candidato repubblicano è sceso da un già umiliante 11% a 8% addirittura, più gli indecisi che all'ultimo momento (mai capita questa categoria...)


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Aprile 2022)

Forza Le Pen!


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ho visto un sondaggio ieri che davano macron-lepen al ballottaggio praticamente a 51%-49%. Visto il margine d errore li davano alla pari.


anche al primo turno un sondaggio li dà così di margine (25 a 23%), anche se ovviamente conta più il secondo turno


----------



## 7vinte (7 Aprile 2022)

Fossi francese al primo turno voterei uno tra Dupont-Aignan, Zemmour o la Pecresse. La Le Pen non mi piace affatto, è laicista e ha rinnegato le idee del padre su aborto ecc, ma la voterei al ballottaggio sia perché la preferisco a Macron, sia perché darebbe una spinta a tutte le Destre del Mondo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2032
> 
> Ecco un riassunto dei sondaggi! Non so se si possono postare immagini del genere, nel caso chiedo scusa ai mod ma mi sembrava un bello strumento per farsi un'idea



Vedo che la Le Pen era in vantaggio a inizio 2021, ma è crollata a fine anno.
E' successo qualcosa in particolare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Programmi diversi ma simili per aleatorietà..manca giusto la pace nel mondo.. questa politica fatta di slogan è insopportabile.


La pace del mondo detta adesso non risulterebbe banale e fuori luogo.. strano ma vero sarebbe l'occasione giusta per dirlo piuttosto di sentirlo in miss Italia


----------



## 7vinte (7 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vedo che la Le Pen era in vantaggio a inizio 2021, ma è crollata a fine anno.
> E' successo qualcosa in particolare?


Semplicemente si è candidato Zemmour che ha sottratto voti in quell'area


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma che le seguite a fare ste elezioni...É come se in Italia il PD perdesse...non accadrà mai, perderebbero in troppi la comoda poltrona da zecca. Ma soprattutto volete torni il fascismo, il nazismo, Hitler Mussolini e faccetta nera con LePen? Bisogna scongiurare il pericolo , e anche i francesi lo sanno...


Per me questa volta ce la può fare, d'altronde l'incompetenza totale di Macron si è vista anche ora con la crisi Ucraina, settimane a farsi prendere per il cubo da Putin.


----------



## Djici (7 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Semplicemente si è candidato Zemmour che ha sottratto voti in quell'area


Veramente ha iniziato la discesa prima del arrivo di Zemmour.
E onestamente non riesco nemmeno a ricordare cosa è successo o cosa ha detto/fatto in quei mesi.


----------



## Andris (9 Aprile 2022)

a mezzanotte è partito il silenzio elettorale

Macron si è giocato le ultime cartucce con le solite banalità e risposta di stile di Le Pen, ulteriore segno dei tempi diversi

in giornata patetico Italia viva che sui social fa da marchetta a Macron...renzi appoggia sempre il candidato più marcio


----------



## fabri47 (9 Aprile 2022)

Per me il tema della guerra sarà ultradecisivo. Qualunque popolo non si sognerebbe mai di avere un governo guerrafondaio. Ed è quella la chiave che può portare la Le Pen a vincere.


----------



## Nomaduk (9 Aprile 2022)

Occhio alla le pen. Potrebbe seguire le orme di grillo... lo dico ora a futura memoria.


----------

